# Info please



## Csa (Jul 9, 2021)

Bought this aqua bottle today along with two little amber meds for $4 total. Anyone have info on this one. I’m assuming this is a blob top??  Abraham Klinkowstein wines & liquors. Bottom says Boley Mfg co NY. Can’t find anything on it. Lots of bubbles and swirls, and unfortunately a lot of small scratches!
Any info on the firm or dates or listings in bottle book would be great.


----------



## Csa (Jul 9, 2021)

.


----------



## LalaGirl (Jul 9, 2021)

Csa said:


> Bought this aqua bottle today along with two little amber meds for $4 total. Anyone have info on this one. I’m assuming this is a blob top??  Abraham Klinkowstein wines & liquors. Bottom says Boley Mfg co NY. Can’t find anything on it. Lots of bubbles and swirls, and unfortunately a lot of small scratches!
> Any info on the firm or dates or listings in bottle book would be great.


Wow! Even just the aqua for $4 would have been amazing! I'm so jealous! =)


----------



## Csa (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks. It was 2$.  I wish I had some background on the company. Found a couple death notice for the family. I think the lived in Trenton. The bottle has a lot of addresses for NY and Bet.  Is that Bethlehem PA??  Who knows. Looks nice in our window at the beach.


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 10, 2021)

Here's an 1898 listing for them at the Division and Hester St in NY:

Trow's (formerly Wilson's) Business Directory of the Boroughs of Manhattan ... - Google Books

There is also a Suffolk St in NYC, the Lower East Side, but I couldn't figure out what BET is or find any link to the company at that address.


----------



## Csa (Jul 10, 2021)

Great info thanks. Do you think this bottle is in the 1890-1910 range??


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 11, 2021)

It took me a while to realize what was going on with that address, but what it means is "2&4 Suffolk Street, between Division and Hester Street, New York."  Suffolk doesn't meet those streets anymore since the entire intersection has been replaced by a park and a high rise complex.


----------



## LalaGirl (Jul 11, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> It took me a while to realize what was going on with that address, but what it means is "2&4 Suffolk Street, between Division and Hester Street, New York."  Suffolk doesn't meet those streets anymore since the entire intersection has been replaced by a park and a high rise complex.


Good deductive work!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

Nothing on Abraham Klinkowstein but I did find this about Boley manufacturing
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa (Jul 11, 2021)

Great work everyone.  The embossed address is crazy detailed,   Bet.= between. Very cool, thanks CanBottles.  Robby, thanks for the Boley SHA article, they always have good detail. 
So it appears to be a TOC blob top  bottle. Says wines and liquor but isn’t this more of a beer bottle shape?  Glad to add it to the collection.


----------

